
Perfume Recommendation API – ScentSee - bocse
https://scentSee.com
======
bocse
ScentSee ( [https://scentSee.com](https://scentSee.com) ) is a state-of-the-
art recommendation API purpose-built for the world of fragrance. By leveraging
deep learning algorithms on over 5.000 notes grouped in 32 scent classes,
ScentSee is able to match 25.000 perfumes to previous preferences, olfactory
types and user profiles. Our customers are fragrance retail businesses, online
and brick&mortar, who aim to boost sales by making the fragrance shopping
experience revealing, informative and efficient. The ScentSee experience works
by merging the art of fragrance with the precision of math. It does this by
collecting information on notes and note types from various experts and
publications online. Following that, it structures the data, separating the
top, heart and base notes. Notes are then classified using a system similar to
the Fragrance Wheel, although it is worth noting that our wheel has a bit more
“spokes”.

The API docs are available here: [http://scentsee.com/jsondoc-
ui.html?url=http://scentsee.com/...](http://scentsee.com/jsondoc-
ui.html?url=http://scentsee.com/jsondoc)

Inquiries, feedback and suggestions are welcome on bogdan@scentsee.com

